

How the Internet Gets Inside Us - hjw3001
http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/atlarge/2011/02/14/110214crat_atlarge_gopnik

======
_delirium
I like the way the article breaks down the current wave of books on the
effects of the internet and technology into the three main camps of "never
betters" (we're on the cusp of a utopia), "better nevers" (world is going to
hell), and "ever wasers" (this sort of change has always happened).

